# RE-11, PS2 or PS2 ZP?



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

I want to replace my Bridgestone RFTs which are terrible in terms of ride comfort and noise, plus the performance isn't great either (i get DSC light in dry and wet handling is also weak compared with PS2s on my 3er)

I am thinking of one of the following:
1) Michelin PS2 ZP (easiest choice since I don't need to buy a spare kit - would go for this if people thought the ride quality and wet handling would be a huge improvement)
2) Bridgestone Re-11
3) Michelin PS2 regular tire (had this on my previous car a 330)

My car has active suspension and power stabilizer so that's a consideration. I am a performance oriented driver so I want performance tires - particularly with strong wet weather performance in Florida, but also I am driving a luxury car and I want the ride to be good as well.

I have 2 questions:
1) How close is the ZP tire to the regular PS2 in terms of ride?
2) If it's not close enough which is better the RE-11 or PS2? (I noticed the Tire Rack test results suggest RE-11 offers better performance and better ride quality)


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

BATMAN75 said:


> I want to replace my Bridgestone RFTs which are terrible in terms of ride comfort and noise, plus the performance isn't great either (i get DSC light in dry and wet handling is also weak compared with PS2s on my 3er)
> 
> I am thinking of one of the following:
> 1) Michelin PS2 ZP (easiest choice since I don't need to buy a spare kit - would go for this if people thought the ride quality and wet handling would be a huge improvement)
> ...


The ZP version is certainly firmer, but the difference is not as dramatic as one might expect.

The PS2 is a bit longer wearing than the RE-11 and in the non ZP version would have a bit softer ride, but the RE-11 would be a noticeable step up in dry grip and cornering.

Tires http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/tires/index.jsp


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

I have been researching new tires since it is time to replace mine. I have been very impressed with the feed back provided by the buyers of the Bridgestone RE-11 on the TireRack site as well as the ranking provide by TR. I have found many threads here on Bimmerfest asking about the RE-11's but have been unable to find any follow-up from anybody that actually bought them.  I guess I will have to be the first to provide feeback.


----------



## Dann902 (Oct 17, 2007)

the PS2 ZPs are a definite upgrade from the Bridgestone Potenza RFTs. I thought the ride was a lot smoother where as the Bridgestones were more harsh/firm. (this is when I had my 330i)


----------



## David9962000 (Aug 12, 2009)

I just got non runflat PS2's and it made a big difference over bad roads, pot holes and road noise. It's quieter and smoother.


----------



## ChipB (Mar 16, 2007)

LDV330i said:


> I have been researching new tires since it is time to replace mine. I have been very impressed with the feed back provided by the buyers of the Bridgestone RE-11 on the TireRack site as well as the ranking provide by TR. I have found many threads here on Bimmerfest asking about the RE-11's but have been unable to find any follow-up from anybody that actually bought them.  I guess I will have to be the first to provide feeback.


I actually have purchased two sets of Bridgestone RE-11's in the past 6 months: 225/50R16's for my '97 328iC, and 255/35R19's for my Audi S5. These tires are great. I bought them primarily for improved autocross and track performance, but even for every-day street use the improved grip and performance is noticable. I think the Tire Rack reviews are quite accurate, so I'm not sure what additional feedback you're looking for. Be aware that the improved performance comes at a price, namely reduced lifetime compared to your stock tires. And of course you will need to have a dedicated set of winter (or all season) tires as well, if you expect to drive in temps below about 40 degrees. Probably not an issue in Houston, but could be an issue if you ever drive up to Dallas in the winter months.


----------



## WhoozYaDaddy (Dec 31, 2007)

Dann902 said:


> the PS2 ZPs are a definite upgrade from the Bridgestone Potenza RFTs. I thought the ride was a lot smoother where as the Bridgestones were more harsh/firm. (this is when I had my 330i)


+1! The Michelins PS2 ZPs are day and night over the Bridgestones 050 RF.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

ChipB said:


> I actually have purchased two sets of Bridgestone RE-11's in the past 6 months: 225/50R16's for my '97 328iC, and 255/35R19's for my Audi S5. These tires are great. I bought them primarily for improved autocross and track performance, but even for every-day street use the improved grip and performance is noticeable. I think the Tire Rack reviews are quite accurate, so I'm not sure what additional feedback you're looking for. Be aware that the improved performance comes at a price, namely reduced lifetime compared to your stock tires. And of course you will need to have a dedicated set of winter (or all season) tires as well, if you expect to drive in temps below about 40 degrees. Probably not an issue in Houston, but could be an issue if you ever drive up to Dallas in the winter months.


I have had my RE-11 for 2 weeks now. My car had Bridgestones RE-040 as OEM and always replaced with equal the axles that needed new tires. Since all 4 were all worn out I sought to replace them. I am finally out of the break in period. The dry traction is incredible. In situations where I could get TC to activate with the RE-040's it is no happening with th RE-11's.

The RE-040's were a handful when driving in rain. In rain showers driving above 40 MPH the car became very floaty. I drove the RE-11's in rain above 50 MPH (could not faster because of traffic) and it felt sure footed.

I am not too concerned about mileage/wear since I only put less than 9,000 miles a year on my car and the RE-040's in the rear position only lasted 18,000 miles.

The first few days I would hear a very low sounding whine coming from the tires. That has now disappeared.

While I do not need winter tires here in Houston I am careful the few evenings/early mornings when temperature drops below 40 degrees. The reduction in traction with performance tires is noticeable because the tread gets hard.


----------

